# Sunday Steelhead Trip.



## kb8uvm (Apr 13, 2004)

Looking to hit some Ohio tribs for steelhead on Sunday and I was wondering if anyone can give me any tips on where to go and what they are hitting on. I will be leaving from the Columbus Area. If anyone is interested in joining me let me know.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I would consintrate on the lower sections of any river! Any river that flows into Erie will have fish more in the bottom half than the top!


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

With all the rain this week, be sure to check water levels before you head up this weekend. The plus side is that this rain will move alot of fish into the rivers. All of the tribs will have steelhead, you've just got to find them. If the tribs get the rain expected, it will be the first big run of fish for most of them, so start low on the river, and jump access points upstream untill you find a run of fish. If the main tribs (grand, chagrin, conneaut, rocky etc.) are too high to fish, you may still find fish in smaller creeks and feeder streams.

As far as flies, egg patterns are the best bet for simple nymphing now. The fish are fresh and haven't seen too many fishermen. If leaves aren't a problem, swing some streamers. Don't get hung up on fly selection too much, concentrate more on presentation. I'd reccomend just sticking with egg patterns (glo bugs, sucker spawn, scrambled eggs etc.) and try to chose the appropriate size and color for the situation. Clear water...smaller flies (14-16) in more subdued colors. And just the opposite for stained, or muddied water.


Hope this helps
Good luck


----------



## kb8uvm (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for your advice, we had a great trip and landed several Steelheads. Not a bad days worth of fishing for beginning steelheaders. Now Im hooked and Ill be making several more trips up north now.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What general area did you go to?


----------



## kb8uvm (Apr 13, 2004)

We tried the Conneaut but it was up and stained so I moved on.


----------

